# In Search of new questions for Fine Woodworking Podcast



## Ed_Pirnik (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi folks,

The last couple of times I solicited questions via this forum, we received MANY!

We're gearing up for our next podcast recording here at Fine Woodworking - slated for this Friday - and i'm in search of woodworking-related questions to address on the show. Any takers? You can either email them to [email protected], or just post them up here.

Cheers to you all,

-Ed Pirnik


----------

